# Lilbigtonka promotes rider safety!!!



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Here he is sporting my daughters PINK Rocket Girl helmet and pink Thor goggles! Maybe he should have gotten a pink MIMB shirt instead of a black one?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ghey


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Pansy!


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

well at least he's being er uh safe - oh nevermind hahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats great! :bigok:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

dang either your kids got a big head or hes got a little one?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahahahaha hey man i actually look pretty dang good, i should send that to fox racing i might get sponsered hahahaaha


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

hahaha! At least you can put a youth helmet on!! Thats more than a lot of us can say!! :haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sandman7655 said:


> dang either your kids got a big head or hes got a little one?


his girlfriend said it was the latter.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

:haha::haha:


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

sandman7655 said:


> dang either your kids got a big head or hes got a little one?











This is my seven year old who the helmet belongs to!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

baha. he's got a golf ball head =/
he needs a shirt like that too!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow.

epic fail.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i cant help it im a pimmmmpppppppp and trust me the ladies love it when a real man wears pink


----------



## rinny04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Bro I think the real pimp is the cool guy who has that brown jeep in the background


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

yep hes a pin head,because that little girls to cute to have a big noggin.


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you Sandman. She is very proud of her new helmet!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

rinny04 said:


> Hey Bro I think the real pimp is the cool guy who has that brown jeep in the background


i was lookin at the jeep also. that color is close to the color of my dads. if its teh same color, im willin to be its a 78 model (only year for the color im referin too lol)


----------

